# Funnel Cloud - Marina de Vilamoura - 23/02/14



## Redfish (24 Fev 2014 às 22:46)

Apesar de ser pouco expressiva, consegui captar a formação de uma "Funnel Cloud" por volta das 15:30 do dia 23/02/14 na zona da Marina de Vilamoura...

Aqui ficam as imagens (infelizmente as fotos foram capturadas com telemóvel dai a fraca qualidade das mesmas)...


----------



## stormy (24 Fev 2014 às 23:04)

A dinamica era marginal, como referi nasprevisões, mas sempre surgiu qqer coisa..

Fixe


----------



## Redfish (24 Fev 2014 às 23:14)

A Funnel ainda se "aguentou" uns bons 7/8 minutos, ainda pensei que pudesse tocar água junto á praia da Falésia, mas não passou disso...


----------



## Paelagius (24 Fev 2014 às 23:44)

Parabéns pelos registos da tuba


----------



## Norther (25 Fev 2014 às 00:08)

impecável  é óptimo captar estes fenómenos para ver-mos o que o nosso país nos pode dar em termos meteorológicos, e mais para quem faz previsões como Stormy


----------



## Agreste (25 Fev 2014 às 00:13)

Não sei se é efeito de os dias serem maiores... mas estamos com uma dinâmica interessante na formação destes funis...


----------

